# Snake and Minion burn time and Temp data?



## Deeez (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi All, I hope this post finds you ALL well and having great smokes.
I was wondering if there is any data out there that tells us how long a snake or minion will burn for and at what temperatures for say a, 22" WSM or a 26" kettle?
Just thought it would be interesting to know as I did a cook with a snake and 2briquettes on the bottom and 1 on top between the 4 corners of the bottom ones and it stayed around 200f and I knew I had a lesson coming. 

I know it may depend on what types of fuel your using ... I'm not a pro with wood and I cant get lumps here, so maybe for briquettes.
Anyway, just wanted to through that out there and thanks ahead for any input.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jul 13, 2021)

On my 22” kettle, I’ll do about 2/3 around kettle with snake method. Briquettes stacked 2x2 and it will run about 225-240 for 6 -7 hours for ribs.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 13, 2021)

This is based on a 26"  Kettle . I did a test when I first got the 26 . Had never used the snake method before . I set it up with 2 on the bottom 1 on top . R.O. ridge charcoal . 






After about an hour . Sitting steady at 260 . 





I was so impressed by the even temp and slow burn , I extended the snake and put a 13 pound packer on . Ran at 260 for 8 hours . Finished in the oven . 
Snake had plenty of life left . 

These are from other smokes . 
Pulled the meat from this burn after 10 hours at 260 . Still going strong .
The beginning was stacked  2/1 about 75% of the snake . At the end I stack coals in more of a pile , to make up for any stall or evap cooling that may be going on . 






Shorter cook setup . Something I do to start on all cooks . I light the snake and let it settle in .
I made that small chimney so I could light a small stack of coals to add when the meat goes on cold . Separate from the snake . The small stack makes up for the cold mass , and your not using up the snake to over come the temp drop . 
That can take an hour or more out of your run time on the snake . 






So this is my basic setup now after several long smokes on the 26 . 
I always clean my 26 the day after a long smoke . You don't want stuff sitting on the bottom or getting stuck to the bottom . If you leave it dirty , the clean out vanes will not seal to the bottom , and it can make temps hard to control . 
I always start clean , and keep it clean . 





I've started smoking at higher temps , so this is a pretty heavy run of good charcoal . For me this runs around 300 choked down . 
8 to 12 hours depending on conditions outside . 





I then position the grate so the opening is at a point where I can easily add more fuel if needed . I usually keep lump charcoal around for that . 





That's just how I do it after 7 brisket cooks , and all this is pretty much based on 
an 11 to 13 pound packer brisket smoke . My basic use for the 26 is brisket and ribs .


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 13, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> That's just how I do it after 7 brisket cooks , and all this is pretty much based on
> an 11 to 13 pound packer brisket smoke . My basic use for the 26 is brisket and ribs .



Thanks for this post Rich, I just picked up a ton of valuable information! RAY


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 13, 2021)

Dang that 

 chopsaw
 is a font of info! I've also wondered about the burn times a snake.

Jim


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 13, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> This is based on a 26"  Kettle . I did a test when I first got the 26 . Had never used the snake method before . I set it up with 2 on the bottom 1 on top . R.O. ridge charcoal .
> View attachment 503896
> 
> After about an hour . Sitting steady at 260 .
> ...


Great info. You should make a sticky with this info I am sure it would be beneficial to a lot of members.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 13, 2021)

The time and temp you get will depend on some things as you know .
2 of the things to keep in mind , clean bowl so the vanes seal , and add a few fully lit coals when the meat goes on . 

When I put mine together , I gently flexed the vanes downward . So when I dropped them in , the points touched the sides , and the pivot point was off the bottom a bit . When tightened down , it pulled it all up tight . 
I keep 2 plastic scrapers and an 2 " paint brush with my smoking stuff . I scrape and brush it out after every smoke . My 22 doesn't get the same treatment . but I don't try the temp control on that one .


----------



## Deeez (Jul 15, 2021)

HI All, can you explain what the 'Vane' is?


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 16, 2021)

Deeez said:


> HI All, can you explain what the 'Vane' is?


On the clean out system . Also covers the vents in the bottom .


----------

